# Suns eager for Bledsoe-Knight chemistry



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Suns point guards Eric Bledsoe and Brandon Knight have shared the court for a total of 11 minutes in the preseason, all of them back in the opener on Oct. 7. Circumstances keep getting in the way of the two starters actually playing together.
> 
> Early in camp, with seemingly so much time ahead to forge chemistry with each other, the pair squared off in scrimmages. Then Bledsoe sat out the second preseason game and missed the next two with an illness.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...suns-eager-bledsoe-knight-chemistry/74244636/


----------

